
How You Do Anything Is How You Do Everything - jger15
https://medium.com/thrive-global/how-you-do-anything-is-how-you-do-everything-bc6e264e40ee
======
kutoff
This reminds me very much of the rhetoric put forward in Ego Is the Enemy by
Ryan Holiday (or stoic philosophy in general). I always try respect people who
take pride in what they do, not matter what it is.

